# Stock up and Save Big on Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner!



## detailersdomain

Some Pre Pre Black Friday Specials.

Here you go for the next 24 hours we have the best safest wheel cleaner on sale - more to deals to be had, jump on it before its gone!

This deal will be over at 11:59 pm on 11/18/11 eastern std time

Click below to order up.

Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner - $15.95 ----> $12.95 
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner 5 Liter - $99.95 ---> $79.95


----------



## fr92

Nice items!


----------

